# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  First Lucid Dream Experience! AMAZINGLY AWESOME

## INTJ

Last night, I had my first true lucid dream! I was in my bathroom looking in the mirror of myself and I suddenly noticed that something was not right about my image. I thought that it looked odd and I should check to see if I was dreaming. I looked at my watch and I could not see my watch because my hand was in the way (it was as if the watch was under my hand  :Eek: ). I immediately realized that I must have been dreaming. As soon as made this realization, the world began to go hazy and a mixture of brown and black. I remembered that rubbing my hands was a way to stabilize the dream. I rubbed them together and everything returned as it was and even became more clear. As everything stabilized I remember being so excited that I knew that I was dreaming. 

I decided to do a test to ensure that I was dreaming. I reached into my pocket and pulled out a phone. I said that I was going to call my father by dialing 1-800-DAD. If he picked up, I would be 100% certain that I was having a lucid dream (not sure why I wanted more proof, probably just disbelief). When he picked up, I just hung up and walked outside onto the road. I decided that I was going to try to fly. I tried flapping my arms. Nothing. I jumped into the air while flapping my arms. Nothing. Finally, with a running start, I took off into the air above my building. It felt as nothing has ever before. I WAS FLYING! I was unconsciously yelling at the top of my lungs "YEAH, WOO". As I decided to come back to the ground, I realized that I didn't quite know how to land  :Oh noes: . As soon as my feet hit the ground, I awoke. (I assume I awoke due to the adrenaline rush, but any input on how to avoid this in the future is welcome)

I lied there, the biggest smile on my face. I turned to my girlfriend and said "I did it, I flew". She just moaned in a sleepy discontent and rolled back over. I, however, was so excited. Nothing has ever been so real during a dream, no matter how vivid. I still can't believe it. I was in complete control, I COULD FLY!

----------


## threeamdreamer

> Last night, I had my first true lucid dream! I was in my bathroom looking in the mirror of myself and I suddenly noticed that something was not right about my image. I thought that it looked odd and I should check to see if I was dreaming. I looked at my watch and I could not see my watch because my hand was in the way (it was as if the watch was under my hand ). I immediately realized that I must have been dreaming. As soon as made this realization, the world began to go hazy and a mixture of brown and black. I remembered that rubbing my hands was a way to stabilize the dream. I rubbed them together and everything returned as it was and even became more clear. As everything stabilized I remember being so excited that I knew that I was dreaming. 
> 
> I decided to do a test to ensure that I was dreaming. I reached into my pocket and pulled out a phone. I said that I was going to call my father by dialing 1-800-DAD. If he picked up, I would be 100% certain that I was having a lucid dream (not sure why I wanted more proof, probably just disbelief). When he picked up, I just hung up and walked outside onto the road. I decided that I was going to try to fly. I tried flapping my arms. Nothing. I jumped into the air while flapping my arms. Nothing. Finally, with a running start, I took off into the air above my building. It felt as nothing has ever before. I WAS FLYING! I was unconsciously yelling at the top of my lungs "YEAH, WOO". As I decided to come back to the ground, I realized that I didn't quite know how to land . As soon as my feet hit the ground, I awoke. (I assume I awoke due to the adrenaline rush, but any input on how to avoid this in the future is welcome)
> 
> I lied there, the biggest smile on my face. I turned to my girlfriend and said "I did it, I flew". She just moaned in a sleepy discontent and rolled back over. I, however, was so excited. Nothing has ever been so real during a dream, no matter how vivid. I still can't believe it. I was in complete control, I COULD FLY!



Congrats! Welcome to the world of Lucid Dreaming. That is the most awesome thing I've read in a while. I am so happy for you. Thank you for allowing me to know of your first lucid dream. Amazing!

----------


## LemonBE

Gratz, i'm still waiting on my first lucid dream  :Sad: 

Your story made me completely excited now

----------


## INTJ

@LemonBE Good luck! I hope you experience it soon.

I think its funny how I had been trying so hard to have it and then it happens on the night that I did not do anything except just relax and fall sleep.

----------


## Zelzahim

Alot of people get their first that way. They work real hard for a few weeks, nothing happens, they stops trying and gets one.
Anyway, gratulations!

----------


## Marm

Next time fly a little higher  :smiley:  and congrats

I just noticed that no one has answered the man's question: How does he prevent himself from waking up prematurely?

----------


## JustDream

That's awesome, I love how you called 1-800-DAD, how rude of you to hang up on him man!  I would love to know how that conversation would have progressed.

In my first true LD I just leaped into the sky maybe a couple hundred feet with no effort at all and the landing part was what woke me up too, just the feeling of falling was too real.

----------


## INTJ

@JustDream HaHa I didn't even think of the fact that I hung up on him. That is pretty rude, I guess I figured that since it was my dream father he wouldn't mind too much  ::lol::  Do you happen to know any ways to prevent the impact-awakening from occurring or is it more of a 'learn to land' thing?

----------


## JustDream

No man, I've only flown twice in my LD's.  The second time I flew, I had just stepped outside and sped straight up, but there were tree branches in the way and it totally messed me up - causing me to wake up!  In a recent LD, I left the 2nd story of my house through the window, only like 10 feet down, even then I carefully climbed down.  There is something about the feeling of falling that is extremely hard for me to shake mentally.  

But lately I've just been working on having longer LD's, and I've been way more interested in the actually dream landscape and characters.  I have a goal to fly to the city though, and just stand on the tallest building - maybe I'll take the elevator down haha.

----------


## Caden

> @JustDream HaHa I didn't even think of the fact that I hung up on him. That is pretty rude, I guess I figured that since it was my dream father he wouldn't mind too much  Do you happen to know any ways to prevent the impact-awakening from occurring or is it more of a 'learn to land' thing?



With time.  After a few you will be able to contain your emotions and extend the experience.  Your awakening during landing is just that you were too excited and then the whole landing thing and that put you over the top.  Still that's a great first LD!  
Congrats and welcome to a whole new world!

----------


## Codename

Hey guys if your still new and havent had your first, I recommend the DILD or MILD method.

----------


## J.D.

If you wake up due to excitement in a lucid dream, try staying completely still when you wake up.  You'll be surprised how easy it will be to go back in.

----------


## sloth

J.D. is correct.

----------


## SouledIn

> Last night, I had my first true lucid dream! I was in my bathroom looking in the mirror of myself and I suddenly noticed that something was not right about my image. I thought that it looked odd and I should check to see if I was dreaming. I looked at my watch and I could not see my watch because my hand was in the way (it was as if the watch was under my hand ). I immediately realized that I must have been dreaming. As soon as made this realization, the world began to go hazy and a mixture of brown and black. I remembered that rubbing my hands was a way to stabilize the dream. I rubbed them together and everything returned as it was and even became more clear. As everything stabilized I remember being so excited that I knew that I was dreaming. 
> 
> I decided to do a test to ensure that I was dreaming. I reached into my pocket and pulled out a phone. I said that I was going to call my father by dialing 1-800-DAD. If he picked up, I would be 100% certain that I was having a lucid dream (not sure why I wanted more proof, probably just disbelief). When he picked up, I just hung up and walked outside onto the road. I decided that I was going to try to fly. I tried flapping my arms. Nothing. I jumped into the air while flapping my arms. Nothing. Finally, with a running start, I took off into the air above my building. It felt as nothing has ever before. I WAS FLYING! I was unconsciously yelling at the top of my lungs "YEAH, WOO". As I decided to come back to the ground, I realized that I didn't quite know how to land . As soon as my feet hit the ground, I awoke. (I assume I awoke due to the adrenaline rush, but any input on how to avoid this in the future is welcome)
> 
> I lied there, the biggest smile on my face. I turned to my girlfriend and said "I did it, I flew". She just moaned in a sleepy discontent and rolled back over. I, however, was so excited. Nothing has ever been so real during a dream, no matter how vivid. I still can't believe it. I was in complete control, I COULD FLY!



One of the coolest things Ive ever read...



EVER!!!!!!!!!!

Lol.... So cool.

----------

